# Chrome Security Rewards...



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

http://blog.chromium.org/


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Its just too bad the browser itself bypasses basic security by allowing anyone to install it despite their privileges on a Windows machine...


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

loserOlimbs said:


> Its just too bad the browser itself bypasses basic security by allowing anyone to install it despite their privileges on a Windows machine...


I love it, in college I open up IE, and within seconds hello chrome.. But I can of course see how that is a problem.


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Mozilla offers bigger $$$ ($3000) rewards...

http://www.mozilla.org/security/bug-bounty.html

But undisclosed vulnerabilities on the black market can go for $100K.....

http://arstechnica.com/security/new...x-are-no-magic-security-bullet-for-google.ars


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

loserOlimbs said:


> Its just too bad the browser itself bypasses basic security by allowing anyone to install it despite their privileges on a Windows machine...


It does so by installing it in the user's profile, so it is quite different from a traditional install. Note that you can do the same thing with Firefox or any other number of programs.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Firefox does as well with their mobile browser... and that is every bit as much a security concern.

This form of install should be blocked, as there is no legitimate purpose that I can find to allow this.


----------

